# advice on getting a standard and breeder suggestions



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Bumping this for you.

I read your story. Sorry, I don't know anything about the breeder that you mentioned. Have you thought about contacting a rescue that specializes in poodles? Many of these poodles have great personalities and were surrender through no fault of their own. I have also come to realize that the initial cost ($1500) of a dog pales in comparison to the upkeep of its health and beauty over the life time of the dog. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Here are some links you might want to read before undertaking your search for a spoo. I think it would be good to familiarize yourself with the recommended genetic testing and other considerations in locating a reputable breeder. (PCA has a nationwide network of Poodle Rescues you might also consider. Sometimes young adult poodles, even puppies, need to be rehomed. Breeders also at times have pups or adults to rehome, the cost for them varies.) Hope this helps you some! :clover:
Breeder Referral - Poodle Club of America
Directory - Poodle Club of America
Versatility In Poodles - Find A Poodle
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
Canine Health Information Center: CHIC Information


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

You shouldn't pay $1200+ to anyone for any puppy unless they have done health testing, have shown their breeding stock in conformation,and have good knowledge on th breed. Red flag for me are: bad pictures on the website, poorly groomed dogs, no health testing, and no titles. The dogs must be American Kennel Club(akc) or Canadian Kennel Club(ckc not to be confused with crap registrys). People who say they don't do health testing on small spoos are being lazy. Look for a breeder who have lots of show pics on the website. 
I looked up mountain Standards and I didn't see anything about health testing and there is very little showing going on. I would avoid them. 
Please,please, rememer that with a good breeder you ALWAYS get what you pay for!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If the jewelry is your pot of money for a puppy, maybe you want to sell it to open your possibilities to breeders that wouldn't barter.

Also please look at this thread http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/33522-buying-puppy-safely-basics.html for some very good advice on judging breeders you are considering.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

full disclosure: i cannot vouch for this breeder, i only know what's on their web site. but avalon standard poodles in wisconsin is apparently owned and run by two vets and is advertising a litter right now. they claim to do health testing and do show their dogs. assuming you're satisfied with their bona fides, you have to be very specific about what you're looking for in the way of temperament, or could still end up with the wrong dog for you and your lifestyle.

maybe someone else at pf knows about this breeder (or any one you select) and can offer some insights beyond what's on the web site.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't know about that breeder, and not sure if any would barter, though I'm thinking not. When I was looking the most important qualities I looked for were, health testing, that the breeder did something with their dogs and had a purpose behind for breeding such as conformation, agility, obedience, therapy, etc. I also wanted someone who did a bunch of socialization with the puppies because I have two small children and needed a stable/solid personality. I had a very descriptive list about what my goals were for my poodle and my family life so my breeder could match me with the right puppy. I wanted a breeder who I could have a lasting relationship with should I have any issues with the puppy later on and I also needed to trust that she would pick the right dog for our family. I was lucky and found exactly what I was looking for, but it did take a while. I was also in contact with the breeder for about a year before she had a litter and before we were ready. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

patk said:


> full disclosure: i cannot vouch for this breeder, i only know what's on their web site. but avalon standard poodles in wisconsin is apparently owned and run by two vets and is advertising a litter right now. they claim to do health testing and do show their dogs. assuming you're satisfied with their bona fides, you have to be very specific about what you're looking for in the way of temperament, or could still end up with the wrong dog for you and your lifestyle.
> 
> maybe someone else at pf knows about this breeder (or any one you select) and can offer some insights beyond what's on the web site.


Yes, I know this breeder personally. She does fully health test and breeds carefully. Joel Abromawitz on this forum would be a good person to talk with as his puppy Levi is from her. I know he was very happy with how she matched him up with his puppy. 

All of that said, I doubt anyone would accept a trade for a puppy.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

good info, cm. i like the testing standards set forth and the statement about never knowingly breeding a dog with other, identified but non-genetically testable issues.

1000 gifts, if you move on to other breeders, please note that a claim to testing without an endorsement from another breeder like cm may still require buyer investigation. wishing you the best of luck going forward and hoping to see your puppy when it all comes together.


----------



## 1000 gifts (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks so much to all of you that are giving advice, I really appreciate it, I am learning alot! Diana


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

RunChanter said:


> Bumping this for you.
> 
> I read your story. Sorry, I don't know anything about the breeder that you mentioned. Have you thought about contacting a rescue that specializes in poodles? Many of these poodles have great personalities and were surrender through no fault of their own. I have also come to realize that the initial cost ($1500) of a dog pales in comparison to the upkeep of its health and beauty over the life time of the dog. Good luck in your search.


I just want to say that sometimes the cost of the dog initially is a major stumbling block for people who could otherwise be great owners. Seniors or divorced with kids, or on a fixed income doesn't mean you can't afford upkeep-that can be put into your budget. But being able to lay out $1500 or more for a puppy cannot. I think being able to buy a purebred dog with a health guarantee costs you less over the life of the dog.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I honestly would be surprised if a reputable breeder would trade. They put a lot of money and time into their litters and I know if I was offered a trade instead of money, I would not give a puppy to that person. The questions in my mind would be. Can this person afford the proper food, vet and grooming care? If the bracelets are worth that much, why not sell them and have the cash for a puppy?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

AleKaiRowdie and hunny518 I agree with you both very strongly. If you are a breeder who has done everything right you want to make sure your puppies go to a great home where they will get the best of everything even if the pup isn't going to be shown. You ideally are hoping that years later the folks who bought a pup from you will come back for another because their dog has been healthy and has a great personality for the family. After all, AleKaiRowdie, this is how Wendell has developed such a great reputation and such loyalty from people who have owned his dogs, isn't it?

To the OP, going to a breeder with a great reputation and all appropriate health testing doesn't guarantee that you won't have a problem, but it does drastically tilt the odds in your favor.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> AleKaiRowdie and hunny518 I agree with you both very strongly. If you are a breeder who has done everything right you want to make sure your puppies go to a great home where they will get the best of everything even if the pup isn't going to be shown. You ideally are hoping that years later the folks who bought a pup from you will come back for another because their dog has been healthy and has a great personality for the family. After all, AleKaiRowdie, this is how Wendell has developed such a great reputation and such loyalty from people who have owned his dogs, isn't it?
> 
> To the OP, going to a breeder with a great reputation and all appropriate health testing doesn't guarantee that you won't have a problem, but it does drastically tilt the odds in your favor.


You are so right about Wendell. I went to him because he had the most experience and his dogs were the healthiest I had ever heard of from anyone. It's kind of ironic that Rowdie only lived to be 11. My other standards lived to 15 & 16 years. He did not die from anything genetic-there was no way to predict his illness.


----------



## Joel Abramowitz (Jun 7, 2013)

*Avalon Poodles*

We have been extremely happy with Levi. His disposition and personality are wonderful. Mary did good job matching him with my family. If you need more info. please contact me.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Diana, you mentioned in your story that your Spoo had been advertised in I think you said Fancy? If a breeder needs to advertise to sell poodles then I would see that as a red flag. Also if I were a breeder and someone wanted to trade their jewelry I would not sell to them. This would be telling me that the buyer would not be able to afford to take care of my quality Spoo. Things to think about. You are getting some really good advice on here. Do pay attention. 

I spent 9 months looking for a Spoo that passed all my requirements for things like health reporting back 3 generations, testing, meeting the parents and grandparents, temperament testing, even studying the kind of diet that the parents and grandparents had been on, etc. I found him 2 thousand miles away and was there to get him. The things I let go of to get him? I had wanted a female and any color but white. Haha - ended up with a white male that met all my other requirements.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I do not agree that it is a red flag if a breeder advertises available puppies. We are fortunate enough that our puppies are sold well in advance of their arrival, but seeing a breeder advertise certainly does not speak to me in a negative fashion at all.


----------

